# Sharpton pro vs. sharpton glass



## chiffonodd (Apr 30, 2015)

How do these compare?


----------



## chiffonodd (May 2, 2015)

No one's used both?


----------



## berko (May 2, 2015)

i have, they are pretty similar. shapton pros do offer more stone for your money. i only like the lower/medium grit ones, 5000 and above are slippery and too hard for my liking. cant go wrong with either of the lower grits.


----------



## chiffonodd (May 2, 2015)

Argh too bad I was looking for a 6K  what's your preferred stone for that?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 2, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> Argh too bad I was looking for a 6K  what's your preferred stone for that?



Neither the Shapton Pro nor the GlassStone have a 6k stone. The Pro jumps from 2k to 5k, and the GS from 2k to 4k, and then to 8k.

The Gesshin 6k Splash & Go is a good 6k stone, but it's out of stock at the moment: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin/gesshin-toishi/gesshin-6000-splash-and-go-stone.html


----------



## Castalia (May 2, 2015)

I have not used the Pro stones, but the glass stones don't build up much of a slurry. They do get the job done, but I am finding I like the edge from the Suehiro Rika 5k which is a completely different stone.


----------



## seattle_lee (May 2, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> No one's used both?



Having owned both, I think the biggest difference is the thickness of the stones. There's a bit of a textural difference, too, but it's pretty minor IMO.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 3, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Neither the Shapton Pro nor the GlassStone have a 6k stone. The Pro jumps from 2k to 5k, and the GS from 2k to 4k, and then to 8k.
> 
> The Gesshin 6k Splash & Go is a good 6k stone, but it's out of stock at the moment: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin/gesshin-toishi/gesshin-6000-splash-and-go-stone.html



I have the 6K Gesshin S&G it is a good sized stone that will last a long time wears slow.


----------



## chiffonodd (May 4, 2015)

There needs to be a weeping out of stock emoji.


----------



## CaremeFraiche (May 4, 2015)

For Shapton glass stones do you need their special glass lapping plate or can you use something else as a fixer?


----------



## Mrmnms (May 4, 2015)

CaremeFraiche said:


> For Shapton glass stones do you need their special glass lapping plate or can you use something else as a fixer?



Anything works, nothing special


----------



## CaremeFraiche (May 4, 2015)

Has anyone used the 30000 grit and know of it's qualities? Whether it is worth the money or superfluous in comparison to a strop with .25 micron paste or etc.?


----------



## andur (May 5, 2015)

Isn't the shapton glass discontinued?


----------



## chiffonodd (May 5, 2015)

CaremeFraiche said:


> Has anyone used the 30000 grit and know of it's qualities? Whether it is worth the money or superfluous in comparison to a strop with .25 micron paste or etc.?



maybe good for a straight razor, but a kitchen knife? Aren't you gonna lose a lot of the microsaw effect?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 5, 2015)

CaremeFraiche said:


> Has anyone used the 30000 grit and know of it's qualities? Whether it is worth the money or superfluous in comparison to a strop with .25 micron paste or etc.?



There was a passarouind of a 30K a while ago, and you can read about it here:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7450-Shapton-Pro-30k-Stone


----------



## CaremeFraiche (May 5, 2015)

Oh cool thanks. Regarding the microsaw effect what grit would you stop at? I imagine the microsaw effect would be great for a chefs knife. However i wonder if a slicer or yanagiba and the like would be better with a smooth edge.


----------



## chiffonodd (May 5, 2015)

CaremeFraiche said:


> Oh cool thanks. Regarding the microsaw effect what grit would you stop at? I imagine the microsaw effect would be great for a chefs knife. However i wonder if a slicer or yanagiba and the like would be better with a smooth edge.



You know I was thinking only of a gyuto / chef's knife. I will defer to others on the level of polish or refinement best suited for sashimi and the like, as I have no experience in that


----------



## kohtachi (Aug 12, 2015)

Ran across this blog when I was doing research between shapton glass and pro jendeindustrie$

https://jendeindustries.wordpress.c...oduction-to-the-shapton-pro-and-glass-series/
https://jendeindustries.wordpress.c...ional-vs-glass-stone-scratch-mark-comparison/


edit, i guess you can't link to other sites here...

For what is worth i have a shapton pro 5000, it leaves a very nice polish on the knife. The tactile feel wasn't the greatest. Noticed it doesn't give me the bite i liked for food. Recently purchased a gesshin 4000 soaker and its freaking unreal! great tactile feel, cuts paper, and tomatoes like a hot knife through butter. But, i did get a better polish from the 5000 shapton pro.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 12, 2015)

You can link other sites, but only trusted ones...


----------



## JBroida (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah... the gesshin 4000 is not great at polishing. The shaptons will do a better job. There are also many other stones aside from shapton that will provide a better polish if thats what you're looking for. Polish and edge feel arent as always as closely related at these grit ranges as people might expect. For what its worth, here are some things worth considering with stones:

cutting speed
tactile feedback/feel
edge feel
dishing speed
mud creation
convenience (soaking vs splash and go)
size (specifically width, but also height for fast wearing stones)
aesthetic finish from the stone
ability to cut harder/more wear resistant steels
value (price)
accessibility


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 12, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> You know I was thinking only of a gyuto / chef's knife. I will defer to others on the level of polish or refinement best suited for sashimi and the like, as I have no experience in that


 
In my experience 8K is a good finishing grit for SB. Have two excellent 8K. Gesshin Soaker and Kitayama. Have 2 10K bought a used 10K Chosera and a Naniwa 10K Superstone. The Naniwa gives the highest polish, however prefer the edges produced with the Gesshin & Kitayama.

Kohtachi not surprised at all 4K soaker it is freaking unreal:tongue:


----------



## richard (Aug 12, 2015)

Naniwa SS 5K is pretty popular polish stone and doesn't break the bank. 10K though is a bit too fine for most kitchen edges, I think.


----------



## riba (Aug 13, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Neither the Shapton Pro nor the GlassStone have a 6k stone. The Pro jumps from 2k to 5k, and the GS from 2k to 4k, and then to 8k.


FWIW, I do have a Shaptop 6K GS (not used much though)


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 13, 2015)

I can't offer a comparison, but I have the extra thick 500 glass stone and very much like it. It will thin without leaving deep scratches, it stays nice and flat. Works really fast, not the best with feedback, but that kinda par for the course with splash and go. I'm ok with that.


----------



## _PixelNinja (Aug 13, 2015)

richard said:


> Naniwa SS 5K is pretty popular polish stone and doesn't break the bank. 10K though is a bit too fine for most kitchen edges, I think.


In my experience, while the Superstone 5000 does indeed leave a nice polished finish, the resulting edge lacks bite for all purpose knives.


----------

